# Clear Finish



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello,

I just noticed today after a week of temperatures in the low teens at night I now have 2 areas of flaking clear coat finish on the front of our 05 28 BHS.







(Purchased in August) Have any of you experienced any finish problems such as this?

I guess I will file this problem with Keystone as well as get the dealer to make repairs.







On a scale of 1-10 our local dealer ranks about 2 for convenient location.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would certainly get the dealer involved as early as possible. You might inquire if they could come and take a look at it. They might. Then again they might not. At any rate, your finish shouldn't be flaking off. Not now or ever. I don't know if they will buy into it as a manufacturing defect but in my book the finish should remain intact even if it fades.

Reverie


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Isn't the finish gelcoated fiberglass? I didn't even know that anything was clear coated over that.

Chet.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I recall an article about how the outside is decorated. It said appliques are applied to the outside of the gelcoated finish and then clearcoat is sprayed over it.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I had bodywork done on ours this past march, the body shop guy said there was some kind of clearcoat on there.

I would assume it is a two component urethane since that is pretty much the standard system now, but can't be sure. If it's flaking, there is some kind of adhesion problem there. The clearcoats used now are extremely weather resistant and durable, chances are something went wrong in the application.

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

There you go, you learn something new every day. I just assumed it was a gelcoat finish. That must be some pretty tough and flexible stuff, considering that the front end cap can flex quite a bit...

I agree with the other guys, somebody messed up applying the clearcoat. I doubt the dealer or Keystone will have any objection to rectifying your problem.

Chet.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I will see what the dealer and Keystone have to say on Monday. That is if the dealer can look at it. The service manager was too busy Friday to even talk with me about it. I did also email Keystone on Friday.
Thanks! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ccauthor

Do you have any pics? I am curious to see what it looks like? (also good to have for documentations) Can you feel the flaking or is just visual?

Clearcoat adhesion issues can be caused by several items:

1 - Bad batch of clearcoat (Should see flaking everywhere)
2 - Process issue with equipment(Gun and/or booth)
3 - Repair done and not properly finished prior to clearcoat(localized)
4 - Debris or foreign material prior to clearcoat application
5 - UV light effecting gel coat (TT too new)

There are numerous other items but I am not familiar with their particular set-up.

When the dealer/keystone fixes the problem..I suggest you find out why and how do you know down the road it will not happen again or to another spot on the TT?

There are alot of cars out there with adhesion problems or paint flake. Clearcoat should never flake off. It is supposed to be tough and chip if hit with something hard (ie stone)

Thor


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I have some photos but the files are too big to upload.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

ccauthor said:


> I have some photos but the files are too big to upload.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


You could use any photo software to change the size or resolution. By doing both you will greatly reduce the file size.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

That is exactly what I do. I change the size and save at 70% quality jpeg format.

Thor


----------



## RaeDar (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi ccauthor,

If you don't have imaging software, you can just use paint. Just click on imaging, skew and decrease the percentage on both horizontal and vertical (same amounts) and save and send.

hope this helps! Nothing better than a visual!


----------

